# Gaviscon and treatments for colic



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

my little man has been diagnosed woith reflux. He also has colic. Is it safe to give him infacol along with the infant gaviscon? Wondered about other treatments for colic too, can i use gripe water or colief?

Obviously doin't want to use them all but wondered which ones were safe to mix.

Thanks Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cleo 

Sorry to hear the wee man has reflux   Hope the Gaviscon is helping things to settle a little now   You can use Infacol for him if you need to. I would give that a try for a week first before moving onto something else. Colief is fine to use and should be okay to add to bottles as well.

Hope things settle soon  
Maz x


----------

